# Concealed Carry and Shall Issue States



## TomJ (Jun 28, 2022)

With the most recent supreme court case against NY getting rid of may issue states and giving people living in those states their constitutional rights back, who else is hyped?


This was one of the bigest issues ive had with my state, and with this overturned I feel like we are finally moving in the right direction.

My state has already issued a memo to the various departments stating that they can no longer deny permits for this reason.


			https://www.nj.gov/oag/dcj/agguide/directives/ag-Directive-2022-07_Directive-Clarifying-Requirements-For-Carrying-Of-Firearms-In-Public.pdf
		



Exciting stuff, I already have my permit and a couple more handgun permits submitted.


----------



## TiredandHot (Jun 28, 2022)

Living in MS, we have some of the most relaxed gun laws in the states. We can even conceal carry into most places without a permit, as long as it's in a holster. 

I feel for those in strict states who government imposes restrictive laws. I'm glad to see this ruling and hope liberals don't pack the SCOTUS and reverse it.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2022)

I live in a MAY issue State, but was lucky enough to be in a more lenient town. My circumstances made it all but certain I would get my LTC anyway, but still glad that that BS is going to end, withholding Constitutional rights, unless you're a "special person".


----------



## Joliver (Jun 28, 2022)

Constitutional carry state, checking in. Eat dirt, you oppressed beggars.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2022)

We fought the fukkin Bri'ish, yet they don't want us with guns. 🤔🤔🤔


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 28, 2022)

Also checking in while using protection to assemble this motor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joliver (Jun 28, 2022)

CJ said:


> We fought the fukkin Bri'ish, yet they don't want us with guns. 🤔🤔🤔



Oyyy.....you got a loicense fa them there teef, do ya boi-oh?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 28, 2022)

I just got mine renewed in Louisiana. I don't carry as much these days because it's not so practical in gym clothes, which I wear most of the time, but I am going to start again because crime has been getting crazy in Nola.

Renewal in LA was a breeze, way easier than I thought it would be.


----------



## TomJ (Jun 28, 2022)

I don't really ever plan to carry, since as others have said, I'm in gym cloths most of the time. 

But I want to get the permit before the retards try reversing it and so that I can carry in my vehicle. 

I'm dumbfounded it took this long to overturn something as clearly unconstitutional as the may issue BS that DC, NJ, and NY had. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## AlienAgent (Jun 29, 2022)

Constitutional carry state here. Concealed carry permit no longer needed either. I don’t live in an area where I feel I need a gun when I’m out, but it’s nice to be able to have one now on them FB Marketplace deals. Legally.


----------



## Swiper. (Jun 29, 2022)

What’s everyone caring these days?

I currently carry a Ruger LC9s but I’m looking at the Springfield hellcat. 
https://www.springfield-armory.com/hellcat-series-handguns/hellcat-3-micro-compact-handguns/ 
I consider myself an amateur. I like this Ruger because it has a ton of safety features. I carry all day every day except when I’m working out. I keep it locked up in the locker. I wear gym clothes a lot and it’s a nice little pistol that’s easy to carry in gym clothes. it’s my first concealed carry pistol. I have an AR-15 as well.


----------



## Yano (Jun 29, 2022)

Ruger Super Redhawk .480


----------



## wallyd (Jun 29, 2022)

Swiper. said:


> What’s everyone caring these days?
> 
> I currently carry a Ruger LC9s but I’m looking at the Springfield hellcat.
> https://www.springfield-armory.com/hellcat-series-handguns/hellcat-3-micro-compact-handguns/
> I consider myself an amateur. I like this Ruger because it has a ton of safety features. I carry all day every day except when I’m working out. I keep it locked up in the locker. I wear gym clothes a lot and it’s a nice little pistol that’s easy to carry in gym clothes. it’s my first concealed carry pistol. I have an AR-15 as well.


I carry the Springfield XDS. If I was buying something today it would be a Sig P365 & NOT that SAS one. That sight on the SAS is not for me at all. I was hoping the P365 would come out in a 40 cal but I don’t see it happening. I may get one in 9mm anyway.


----------



## CJ (Jun 29, 2022)

Swiper. said:


> What’s everyone carrying these days?


Just an M&P 9mm. Nothing special. I painted the sights though, didn't like the 3 white dot.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 29, 2022)

wallyd said:


> I carry the Springfield XDS. If I was buying something today it would be a Sig P365 & NOT that SAS one. That sight on the SAS is not for me at all. I was hoping the P365 would come out in a 40 cal but I don’t see it happening. I may get one in 9mm anyway.


I used to carry glock 43's but switched to the sig p365 because of the magazine capacity. I did get the SAS version. I am getting used to the site. I like it a lot.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 29, 2022)

I carry my Taurus 9mm compact… it’s a easily concealable weapon for me. Even in a gym tank with a iwb holster…
I go EVERYWHERE. Even places I am not supposed to. I don’t give a fuck.
I would rather have my gun in a school or hospital and kot
Need it then need it and not have it.
Same when on vaca 
Take it with me. Again if I got to protect my self or family I will do it at all cost and worry about the consequences later. At least I know they will go home even if I go to jail.
Fuck itZ


----------



## TiredandHot (Jun 29, 2022)

Everyone, 

Without getting into too many personal details, I just bought my first few guns ever, two 9mm. Planning to head to a range soon and get familiar with them.

I'm learning all this late in life, but I remember hearing about ammo shortages too many times. 9mm Luger ammo is plentiful now. How much do you guys keep in stock? I just ordered 800 but wondering if I should grab more while I can. I got some money for them.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 29, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> Everyone,
> 
> Without getting into too many personal details, I just bought my first few guns ever, two 9mm. Planning to head to a range soon and get familiar with them.
> 
> I'm learning all this late in life, but I remember hearing about ammo shortages too many times. 9mm Luger ammo is plentiful now. How much do you guys keep in stock? I just ordered 800 but wondering if I should grab more while I can. I got some money for them.


It all depend on jow
Much you want to shoot.
If your new too guns I would say you prob should put 1000rounds thru one before you decide to carry it.
And probably should take some defensive shooting classes.
There is a lot of responsibility that comes along with carrying. It’s not just strap one to my hip and leave the house.

I worked in law enforcement and I did many defensive shooting g classes with all kinds of sinereos. Courtrooms , building , in vehicles.
Nothing really prepared you but it gives you a taste.
I was in a simulation fire in a building. 
For the first time. We all new the rounds were not live , but as soon as the drill started and shit started ringing out my heart went to about 150beats a minute and my adrenaline hit the ceiling.

Back to ammo in hand.
But what you can afford.
I myself try and buy a box or 2 every payday.. it’s a lot less if a sting then buying 509 rounds at once.
It gets really interesting if you have multiple caliper weapons.
I know a guy who has over ten thousand rounds in all different calipers. 
I have 223 45 and 9. Multiple mags for each. 

Please train yourself so you don’t hurt you or someone else accidentally.
Make sure the gun is not loaded.
Practice handling it. 
Practice drawing it from your holster to a shooting stance. 
Practice rehholsetering. When you can draw it and reholster it without looking down then go to the range. 
At the range only put one round in the mag.
Shoot it and reload it. And do it over and over.
I can go on and on. But take some training it’s worth while.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 29, 2022)

I just brought a rock island armory 1911 in 45 cal.. beautiful gun. Bluish gray steel..  I haven’t started carrying it yet because I have to get the mag released switch for a lefty. But then I will. Sub compact… beautiful gun. Beautiful.


----------



## OldeBull1 (Jun 29, 2022)

Swiper. said:


> What’s everyone caring these days?
> 
> I currently carry a Ruger LC9s but I’m looking at the Springfield hellcat.
> https://www.springfield-armory.com/hellcat-series-handguns/hellcat-3-micro-compact-handguns/
> I consider myself an amateur. I like this Ruger because it has a ton of safety features. I carry all day every day except when I’m working out. I keep it locked up in the locker. I wear gym clothes a lot and it’s a nice little pistol that’s easy to carry in gym clothes. it’s my first concealed carry pistol. I have an AR-15 as well.


The Roger LC9 is my primary concealed carry. Slim, light, comfortable.  It's not a duty pistol by design, that is not a shortcoming.
Lacks a safety.


----------



## TiredandHot (Jun 29, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> It all depend on jow
> Much you want to shoot.
> If your new too guns I would say you prob should put 1000rounds thru one before you decide to carry it.
> And probably should take some defensive shooting classes.
> ...


Thank you so much! I'll very much research a lot more before heading there, and reference what you put in this post. Much appreciated, I'm a newbie but legitimately open to learning from those experienced.


----------



## TomJ (Jun 29, 2022)

Swiper. said:


> What’s everyone caring these days?
> 
> I currently carry a Ruger LC9s but I’m looking at the Springfield hellcat.
> https://www.springfield-armory.com/hellcat-series-handguns/hellcat-3-micro-compact-handguns/
> I consider myself an amateur. I like this Ruger because it has a ton of safety features. I carry all day every day except when I’m working out. I keep it locked up in the locker. I wear gym clothes a lot and it’s a nice little pistol that’s easy to carry in gym clothes. it’s my first concealed carry pistol. I have an AR-15 as well.


One of my handgun permits is going towards a hellcat. Hard to argue with 13 rounds of 9 I'm such an insanely small package. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joliver (Jun 29, 2022)

My edc is a FN M249S. Little harder to conceal...but it has the highest capacity of any other gun I've seen available. 

It's on sale if you guys want to pick one up...


----------



## TomJ (Jun 29, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> I just brought a rock island armory 1911 in 45 cal.. beautiful gun. Bluish gray steel.. I haven’t started carrying it yet because I have to get the mag released switch for a lefty. But then I will. Sub compact… beautiful gun. Beautiful.


I got a RIA 1911 as well. Honestly, everyone should buy one, probably the best bang for your buck you can get. 
Quality is fantastic for such a cheap gun. 
Probably my favorite range gun, nothing shoots quite like a good 1911. 

I've probably put 2k through this one and it runs like a top.

Only regret I have is not paying the extra cash to get the one with the better sites. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## wallyd (Jun 29, 2022)

TomJ said:


> One of my handgun permits is going towards a hellcat. Hard to argue with 13 rounds of 9 I'm such an insanely small package.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Check out that trigger before you decide on the Hellcat.


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 29, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> Everyone,
> 
> Without getting into too many personal details, I just bought my first few guns ever, two 9mm. Planning to head to a range soon and get familiar with them.
> 
> I'm learning all this late in life, but I remember hearing about ammo shortages too many times. 9mm Luger ammo is plentiful now. How much do you guys keep in stock? I just ordered 800 but wondering if I should grab more while I can. I got some money for them.


If you don’t have 20k rounds you don’t have enough..my .02


----------



## GSgator (Jun 29, 2022)

TomJ said:


> With the most recent supreme court case against NY getting rid of may issue states and giving people living in those states their constitutional rights back, who else is hyped?
> 
> 
> This was one of the bigest issues ive had with my state, and with this overturned I feel like we are finally moving in the right direction.
> ...



This is fabulous news finally a step in the right direction for once .


----------



## GSgator (Jun 29, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I used to carry glock 43's but switched to the sig p365 because of the magazine capacity. I did get the SAS version. I am getting used to the site. I like it a lot.



My state is banning the sell of mags over 10 rounds this fucking Saturday. Fortunately me and everyone in there brother stocked up on more mags then we would probably ever get if it wasn’t for the ban .


----------



## Kraken (Jun 29, 2022)

I carry a Sig 239 DAO in .40S&W. I know, old school. 

@GSgator if you can carry just 10  + 1 rounds, make them big ones!


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jun 29, 2022)

I live in NH, they hand you a gun, and a CCW permit when you move here.


----------



## CJ (Jun 29, 2022)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> I live in NH, they hand you a gun, and a CCW permit when you move here.


I have to call NH State Police, I'm getting conflicting info on whether I can just carry up there coming from MA, or need an Out Of State non resident permit.


----------



## CJ (Jun 29, 2022)

GSgator said:


> My state is banning the sell of mags over 10 rounds this fucking Saturday. Fortunately me and everyone in there brother stocked up on more mags then we would probably ever get if it wasn’t for the ban .


Mine has been that way for awhile, and I hear anecdotally that they'll still prosecute you for pre ban mags, even when they know they're legal, just to be pieces of shit and run up your legal bills.


----------



## Yano (Jun 29, 2022)

You fellas got some fancy rigs !! I guess i'm more old school than I thought , I got a thing for wheel guns. Don't mind a semiauto but ,, they just dont appeal to me for what ever reason. internet photo , Mrs aint home to get a pic of mine. 

Ruger SA Vaquero .44


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 29, 2022)

Robdjents said:


> If you don’t have 20k rounds you don’t have enough..my .02



When it comes to ammo

Better to be looking at it
Rather than looking for it


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 29, 2022)

Yano said:


> You fellas got some fancy rigs !! I guess i'm more old school than I thought , I got a thing for wheel guns. Don't mind a semiauto but ,, they just dont appeal to me for what ever reason. internet photo , Mrs aint home to get a pic of mine.
> 
> Ruger SA Vaquero .44
> View attachment 24032


I have both revolvers and semi auto's. I enjoy shooting both. However for carry weapon, I prefer the revolver. They are less likely to jam. The most common cause of a semi auto jam is weak clip springs which is normally caused by being loaded for long periods of time. This can be somewhat alleviated by not fully loading the clips but then that negates their purpose. I carry an S&W air weight  .38+P, if I can't hit my target in 5 shots well I deserve what ever happens. Revolvers also do not leave forensic evidence behind J/K.


----------



## TomJ (Jun 29, 2022)

CJ said:


> Mine has been that way for awhile, and I hear anecdotally that they'll still prosecute you for pre ban mags, even when they know they're legal, just to be pieces of shit and run up your legal bills.


Confirmed, NJ is supposedly a felony to possess a "high capacity" magazine. 

However this is just what I've heard, could just be a misdemeanor

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 29, 2022)

TomJ said:


> I got a RIA 1911 as well. Honestly, everyone should buy one, probably the best bang for your buck you can get.
> Quality is fantastic for such a cheap gun.
> Probably my favorite range gun, nothing shoots quite like a good 1911.
> 
> ...


Mine came with trijatron (I no I spelled that wrong)
Fiber optics. They light right the fuck up. And my grip is polymer..paid I belive out the door 750
I wish I could open carry that fucker because I would put a red dot in it and carry it on my thigh.
Oh in s perfect world of gun owing conservative Americans… whatnot could be like. No one would step outta line then..


----------



## TomJ (Jun 29, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Mine came with trijatron (I no I spelled that wrong)
> Fiber optics. They light right the fuck up. And my grip is polymer..paid I belive out the door 750
> I wish I could open carry that fucker because I would put a red dot in it and carry it on my thigh.
> Oh in s perfect world of gun owing conservative Americans… whatnot could be like. No one would step outta line then..


Yeah that's the one I wish I bought, I would keep the wood grips because it looks so good, and still comfortable to hold. But the base sites are the same as the original A2 sites

I paid 400$ for this one, can't argue with that even with the sites

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 29, 2022)

Stay strapped folks, my EDC:


----------



## eazy (Jun 29, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> most common cause of a semi auto jam is weak clip springs which is normally caused by being loaded for long periods of time


Please educate me. Link me to something I can read about this. 

It was my understanding that this is a myth. and what will weaken a spring is constant changes in tension, not being under tension for a long period of time.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 29, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Yeah that's the one I wish I bought, I would keep the wood grips because it looks so good, and still comfortable to hold. But the base sites are the same as the original A2 sites
> 
> I paid 400$ for this one, can't argue with that even with the sites
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Wow 400$ new??
That’s the only thing I dislike about it.
The polymer grips are so knarley that your hands take a beating.
And the safety rubs the top of my knuckle on my thumb. This are my inly
Two complaints..
But that is only at the range.
And I do t know how far you have take. A shot with it, but at 50grams with a full silhouette it is pretty accurate.. witching the first 2 rings center mass..
If I draw from the hip and pop them off. If I take
My time I can get even closer to center.
I tried it at 70. It starts to get a little squirrelly..


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 29, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> Thank you so much! I'll very much research a lot more before heading there, and reference what you put in this post. Much appreciated, I'm a newbie but legitimately open to learning from those experienced.


All I can say is you need to be really comfortable with your weapon.
Always remember this.
Never ever pull your gun on less you are ready to use it.
You have to be justified if you do..
Take a life and you better be in the right or you will be hung out to dry…


----------



## TomJ (Jun 29, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Wow 400$ new??
> That’s the only thing I dislike about it.
> The polymer grips are so knarley that your hands take a beating.
> And the safety rubs the top of my knuckle on my thumb. This are my inly
> ...


Yeah man. 

50 is a bit of a stretch with the basic sites. I think beyond that you're starting to get into the limitations of 45

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Signsin1 (Jun 29, 2022)

Just picked up the scope for my tikka t3x  .308 win..  Now for some range time


----------



## Yano (Jun 29, 2022)

Just found this on the news ,, All holders of carry permits in the state of california's personal data was breached. 








						Data breach exposes private info of all California concealed-carry permit holders
					

The California Department of Justice suffered the breach as part of the launch of an online dashboard, authorities said.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Signsin1 (Jun 29, 2022)

Yano said:


> Just found this on the news ,, All holders of carry permits in the state of california's personal data was breached.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds about right for California..


----------



## TomJ (Jun 29, 2022)

Yano said:


> Just found this on the news ,, All holders of carry permits in the state of california's personal data was breached.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Breached, or leaked to spite the law abiding gun owners of comifornia? 

Fuck that state as a whole, the country would be so much better of if it would just fall into the ocean already. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 29, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Breached, or leaked to spite the law abiding gun owners of comifornia?
> 
> Fuck that state as a whole, the country would be so much better of if it would just fall into the ocean already.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Agreed. Or blow up


----------



## Kraken (Jun 29, 2022)

eazy said:


> Please educate me. Link me to something I can read about this.
> 
> It was my understanding that this is a myth. and what will weaken a spring is constant changes in tension, not being under tension for a long period of time.



It is a myth. A quality semi auto (aka bottom feeder) is perfectly reliable despite the magazines being loaded for long periods of time. As compared to a wheel gun, it's more narrow, has less recoil and more rounds. With some revolvers, you'll want to carry hammer down on an empty chamber for safety reasons (reducing it to 5 rounds) but that's not necessary with a quality semi auto pistol.


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 29, 2022)

eazy said:


> Please educate me. Link me to something I can read about this.
> 
> It was my understanding that this is a myth. and what will weaken a spring is constant changes in tension, not being under tension for a long period of time.


I was told this by a buddy who is a gun smith. I had a Ruger .40 that never jammed on me and then started to jam all the time. I brought it to him and he is the one who educated me. He told me if I wanted to leave it loaded put 1 in the pipe and only 5 in the clip (10 capacity). It was jamming with both clips, one I used all the time for target practice the other just stayed loaded in the night stand. When the one started jamming I tried the other and same thing. I haven't had an issue since he fixed it, I follow what he said unless I am at the shooting range, then I will load it all the way.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 29, 2022)

Yano said:


> Ruger Super Redhawk .480
> 
> View attachment 24021


You have a six inch barrel for everyday carry ?!?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 29, 2022)

ATLRigger said:


> You have a six inch barrel for everyday carry ?!?


How I picture @Yano


----------



## Pooh6369 (Jun 29, 2022)

Nevada has pretty lax laws here. My boys have Ruger Security 9's. I have a P89 and a AK. And a few 22's they boys practiced with till the they learned the safety, discipline and responsibility to owning a firearm. They won't have access till their 18. BUT they know where the one for home protection is and proficient enough along with mom to defend themselves if I'm not home, in case of a break in!!


----------



## TomJ (Jun 29, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> How I picture @Yano
> View attachment 24042


Pretty close honestly

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Jun 29, 2022)

ATLRigger said:


> You have a six inch barrel for everyday carry ?!?


I use em for hunting , checking traps , take camping , Ive got a 4x scope to slap on the .480 , 325gr Hornady Hollow point , dropped a 6ptr I paced off 110 yds, but yeah during season I carry em around all the time.


----------



## Yano (Jun 29, 2022)

What can I say , I was an impressionable youth. 

Come on , who didn't love Callahan and that fucking .44


----------



## Yano (Jun 29, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> How I picture @Yano
> View attachment 24042


We are about the same height haaahahaahah


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 29, 2022)

Love a good gun thread!

I run a gen 3 Glock 19 as me EDC and keep a CMMG Banshee as me console carbine when on the road. I chose 9mm as its the most plentiful caliber in the entire bloody world, can get more rounds on target with it than a .45 (just IME and how I was trained) and now don't have to buy separate ammo fer me pistol and carbine. She's a beauty, too! Was gifted to me by one of my bosses a year or so back when he picked on up fer himself as well. Best Christmas gift ever!


----------



## wallyd (Jun 29, 2022)

Yano said:


> You fellas got some fancy rigs !! I guess i'm more old school than I thought , I got a thing for wheel guns. Don't mind a semiauto but ,, they just dont appeal to me for what ever reason. internet photo , Mrs aint home to get a pic of mine.
> 
> Ruger SA Vaquero .44
> View attachment 24032


That’s sweet! I’d like to get some type of old school revolver. Possibly a 460 too.


----------



## wallyd (Jun 29, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Just picked up the scope for my tikka t3x  .308 win..  Now for some range time
> 
> View attachment 24039


I’ve been eyeing up the Tikka CTR in 308.  It’s on my short list. You made a good choice!


----------



## Pooh6369 (Jun 29, 2022)

NbleSavage said:


> Love a good gun thread!
> 
> I run a gen 3 Glock 19 as me EDC and keep a CMMG Banshee as me console carbine when on the road. I chose 9mm as its the most plentiful caliber in the entire bloody world, can get more rounds on target with it than a .45 (just IME and how I was trained) and now don't have to buy separate ammo fer me pistol and carbine. She's a beauty, too! Was gifted to me by one of my bosses a year or so back when he picked on up fer himself as well. Best Christmas gift ever!


Damn I got a $50 gift card to Walmart from my employer Xmas 🤬


----------



## Signsin1 (Jun 29, 2022)

wallyd said:


> I’ve been eyeing up the Tikka CTR in 308.  It’s on my short list. You made a good choice!


@wallyd , its nice!  So far Im happy. You can tell its well built when you look at it.. I just wanted to get something tactical that can reach out a little further than my .556....and its priced right at right about $1k.. There's accessories/furniture you can get for it too.. The action is super smooth


----------



## Yano (Jun 29, 2022)

wallyd said:


> That’s sweet! I’d like to get some type of old school revolver. Possibly a 460 too.


Ruger has an Alaskan model in .454 Casull  , thats gota be a fucking fire cracker too.




__





						Ruger® Super Redhawk® Alaskan® Double-Action Revolver Models
					






					ruger.com


----------



## Yano (Jun 29, 2022)

This looks like it would be a hoot to fire off a few rounds out of too. If I ever take up gambling on a river boat , you can bet i'll get one. The Model 4 you can get in 45-70 , both barrels haaahaaha


			The Model 4


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 29, 2022)

Yano said:


> I use em for hunting , checking traps , take camping , Ive got a 4x scope to slap on the .480 , 325gr Hornady Hollow point , dropped a 6ptr I paced off 110 yds, but yeah during season I carry em around all the time.


So do tell me, what do u mean “for hunting”? Like, backup safety for bears and hogs ?


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 29, 2022)

Yano said:


> Ruger has an Alaskan model in .454 Casull  , thats gota be a fucking fire cracker too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My dad died on Father’s Day last week and I inherited his rugers that he taught me to shoot as a kid.


----------



## Yano (Jun 29, 2022)

ATLRigger said:


> So do tell me, what do u mean “for hunting”? Like, backup safety for bears and hogs ?


We can use handguns for Deer and Bear up here , Moose too I believe but I've never tried. I put down a 6ptr with that .480 lil over 100 yards , dropped him like a stone. 

 Only hog hunting up here is on a game ranch , its a canned hunt you have to pay for it and they put you up for the weekend. Tourist shit for exotics.


----------



## Yano (Jun 29, 2022)

ATLRigger said:


> My dad died on Father’s Day last week and I inherited his rugers that he taught me to shoot as a kid.


 Really sorry for your loss man that's hard but I'm sure those memories will ease some of the pain as time passes.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 29, 2022)

Yano said:


> Really sorry for your loss man that's hard but I'm sure those memories will ease some of the pain as time passes.


Thanks


----------



## TiredandHot (Jun 29, 2022)

My first 2 purchases were a S&W MP9 Shield EZ and a Ruger Max 9, Ordered a red dot optic for the Ruger. Looking at the pics of different guns in here, I can see how this can become an addiction,  haha.

I also have a LOT to learn, dang. Constantly reading and taking in new info on this subject. I'm going to assume it'll take some time, been looking at a few gun forums here and there but even things said in here are eye opening.


----------



## wallyd (Jun 29, 2022)

ATLRigger said:


> My dad died on Father’s Day last week and I inherited his rugers that he taught me to shoot as a kid.


Sorry for your loss. My dads getting up there in age & im really not sure how I’m going to handle it if I’m around to see him go. Again, sorry brother.


----------



## wallyd (Jun 29, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> @wallyd , its nice!  So far Im happy. You can tell its well built when you look at it.. I just wanted to get something tactical that can reach out a little further than my .556....and its priced right at right about $1k.. There's accessories/furniture you can get for it too.. The action is super smooth


I’m sticking with 308. I have an AR10 in 308 that I’ve killed several deer with. So far I’ve stayed off the Creedmore bandwagon. Lol


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 30, 2022)

Kraken said:


> It is a myth. A quality semi auto (aka bottom feeder) is perfectly reliable despite the magazines being loaded for long periods of time. As compared to a wheel gun, it's more narrow, has less recoil and more rounds. With some revolvers, you'll want to carry hammer down on an empty chamber for safety reasons (reducing it to 5 rounds) but that's not necessary with a quality semi auto pistol.


Bro I have mags of 223 that have been loaded for over a year.. 
I with all confidence will point and shoot and that mutha fucka will go bang as fast as I can pull the trigger. 

Also i would never by a revolver. Well should t say never but as of yet no.
I want one racked so it’s ready to rock.
Not ( you) but if anyone reading this carry’s a pistol without one in the chamber than you might as well leave it home. 
You pull that fucker and it’s not
Like boys in the hood where you gonna rack it..


----------



## MS1605 (Jun 30, 2022)

eazy said:


> Please educate me. Link me to something I can read about this.
> 
> It was my understanding that this is a myth. and what will weaken a spring is constant changes in tension, not being under tension for a long period of time.


This is a myth. Springs strength does not degrade with constant compression. Spring strength degrades by the complete cycle of being compressed then released, i.e. loading then shooting.


----------



## MS1605 (Jun 30, 2022)

Yano said:


> Ruger has an Alaskan model in .454 Casull  , thats gota be a fucking fire cracker too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My ex father in law had one that I used to shoot the piss out of. By far the funnest gun I have ever shot. Never heard of the .454 until him but I quickly learned to love it.


----------



## shackleford (Jul 2, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> @wallyd , its nice!  So far Im happy. You can tell its well built when you look at it.. I just wanted to get something tactical that can reach out a little further than my .556....and its priced right at right about $1k.. There's accessories/furniture you can get for it too.. The action is super smooth


when i handled tikas the best way i could describe the action was "like glass" its so smooth.


----------



## GSgator (Jul 2, 2022)

DELTA 5® PRO, 16”, .308, Varmint
					

What does the most accurate sub $2500 production rifle in the world look like? The DELTA 5 PRO is the product of innovation, world-class cold hammer forged barrels, and the custom enhancements that elevate this firearm to professional level. The DELTA 5 PRO in .308, 6.5 Creedmoor and 6MM...




					danieldefense.com
				




This is my next one I want to buy. I already have a 6.5 CM in a tactical chassis but it so fucking heavy and big.


----------



## wallyd (Jul 2, 2022)

GSgator said:


> DELTA 5® PRO, 16”, .308, Varmint
> 
> 
> What does the most accurate sub $2500 production rifle in the world look like? The DELTA 5 PRO is the product of innovation, world-class cold hammer forged barrels, and the custom enhancements that elevate this firearm to professional level. The DELTA 5 PRO in .308, 6.5 Creedmoor and 6MM...
> ...


Hard to go wrong with DD.


----------



## KingOfAllGorillas (Jul 2, 2022)

I carry a Beretta nano 9mm. Everywhere I go. Even to walk the trash out or dog. I recently got a fanny pack to carry to and from the gym. Sounds weird but it's great. It's not a purse lol. Honestly I don't ever leave home without it. Unless I have to go to neighboring state where my permit is not reciprocal. 

Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


----------



## lfod14 (Jul 2, 2022)

TomJ said:


> With the most recent supreme court case against NY getting rid of may issue states and giving people living in those states their constitutional rights back, who else is hyped?
> 
> 
> This was one of the bigest issues ive had with my state, and with this overturned I feel like we are finally moving in the right direction.
> ...


Definitely a move in the right direction, funny that it took NY to make it normal news, this happened in DC a couple of years ago, but they shut their mouth and laid low, probably so this wouldn't happen. Gotta remember though, those states are unlikely to ever have reciprocity with others, but you can overcome that with out of state permits. I see a boom of NY non resident permits so people can legally travel through them though.


----------



## Kraken (Jul 3, 2022)

lfod14 said:


> Definitely a move in the right direction, funny that it took NY to make it normal news, this happened in DC a couple of years ago, but they shut their mouth and laid low, probably so this wouldn't happen. Gotta remember though, those states are unlikely to ever have reciprocity with others, but you can overcome that with out of state permits. I see a boom of NY non resident permits so people can legally travel through them though.


New York was very quick to respond, basically banning concealed carry pretty much everywhere people need it. Mass transit, Times Square... And you need affirmative permission to go into pretty much any shop or such. Most states allow shop keepers to post a sign restricting concealed carry, but NY requires a shop keeper to post a sign allowing it to make carry in there legal. So I guess it's back to court and another decade of legal fighting...


----------



## lfod14 (Jul 3, 2022)

Kraken said:


> New York was very quick to respond, basically banning concealed carry pretty much everywhere people need it. Mass transit, Times Square... And you need affirmative permission to go into pretty much any shop or such. Most states allow shop keepers to post a sign restricting concealed carry, but NY requires a shop keeper to post a sign allowing it to make carry in there legal. So I guess it's back to court and another decade of legal fighting...


THAT sucks! Never knew that. Here people can put up gunbuster signs, but they carry no weight of law, but if they found out and asked you to leave and didn't you'd be guilty of trespassing, but there would be no actual gun violation.


----------



## CJ (Jul 3, 2022)

lfod14 said:


> THAT sucks! Never knew that. Here people can put up gunbuster signs, but they carry no weight of law, but if they found out and asked you to leave and didn't you'd be guilty of trespassing, but there would be no actual gun violation.


Yup, that's all they can do.


----------



## Kraken (Jul 6, 2022)

A lawsuit has already been filed over bans on mass transit (in DC) and there is one in the works over the NY state law requiring affirmative consent. The latter is based on 1st Amendment grounds. Glad our guys are not asleep at the switch!


----------



## MetatronTurtle (Jul 6, 2022)

Kraken said:


> New York was very quick to respond, basically banning concealed carry pretty much everywhere people need it. Mass transit, Times Square... And you need affirmative permission to go into pretty much any shop or such. Most states allow shop keepers to post a sign restricting concealed carry, but NY requires a shop keeper to post a sign allowing it to make carry in there legal. So I guess it's back to court and another decade of legal fighting...


That's also why the SCOTUS ruling specified what protected areas are. To stop states from saying everywhere is a protected area and rending carrying null.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 6, 2022)

"The nine most terrifying words in the English language are: I'm from the Government, and I'm here to help. "


----------



## Kraken (Jul 6, 2022)

MetatronTurtle said:


> That's also why the SCOTUS ruling specified what protected areas are. To stop states from saying everywhere is a protected area and rending carrying null.


Sadly Thomas was not particularly specific. In fact the Heller decision was more specific. Thomas wrote about history and tradition, so you can bet the lower courts will suddenly find all manner of history and tradition of anti gun ordinances and such. He did say that prohibited places can't be so many as to nullify the right, and that's pretty much what NY just did. So we shall see.


----------



## MetatronTurtle (Jul 6, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Sadly Thomas was not particularly specific. In fact the Heller decision was more specific. Thomas wrote about history and tradition, so you can bet the lower courts will suddenly find all manner of history and tradition of anti gun ordinances and such. He did say that prohibited places can't be so many as to nullify the right, and that's pretty much what NY just did. So we shall see.


Ah, fair enough. My bad for not reading properly. Though as an aside, why not apply the history and tradition of gun ordinances being used to keep blacks disarmed, and trumpet that the racist history means it needs to be done away with? Same standard L*bs have been applying to everything else, haha.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jul 9, 2022)

Kraken said:


> New York was very quick to respond, basically banning concealed carry pretty much everywhere people need it. Mass transit, Times Square... And you need affirmative permission to go into pretty much any shop or such. Most states allow shop keepers to post a sign restricting concealed carry, but NY requires a shop keeper to post a sign allowing it to make carry in there legal. So I guess it's back to court and another decade of legal fighting...


They can ban what ever the fuck they want.. I go everywhere with my buddy and I always will. Just have to conceal it a little better… or not..
But this will be best down by the supreme  court. Who the fuck wants to go to Time Square anyway. It’s a ticking shit hole with nothing but Tourists and fucking junkies. Oh and the wack that plays the guitar in his underwear.


----------

